# my seedlings are falling over



## greenfarmerfred (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey All,

First time grower here.

I have 2 white gold seedlings that are a week old. The main stem is about 
4 inches tall before the leaves start. is this the reason?

I'm growing them in a miracle gro mixture under 60w cool white flourescent 
lights. they have been going well so far but over the last few days they have started to flop over. I am giving them just a tablespoon of tap water
everyday and the light is a constant 3 inches from the leaves
..

They are in 7oz plastic cups and the roots seem to be growing healthily.

They only have 2 proper leaves and a next set are coming thru so the plant seems otherwise healthy.

I have a basic oscillating fan for venitlation and i'm maintaining a constant
temperature between 73-77f.

any ideas?

should i just use a stick to prop them up?

thanks in advance folks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello Greenfarmerfred 

Lack of light is causing your seedlings to stretch.

They stretch because they are trying to get more light.

You need 4X more light and you need the light closer to the seedlings.

Your soil is wrong, you need a soil with no nutrients in it.

You need to lift the seedlings out of the container and bury them deep up to the leaves, yup, bury all the stem.

You may as well go for a big pot because sooner or later they will need to be in a bigger pot anyway.

Stop messing about giving it tiny amounts of water, give it 1/4 the container size of water all in 1 go and then do not water again until the soil is dry.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 21, 2009)

Got to agree with HIE, there is nothing to add to that advice.

Chris is right too.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 21, 2009)

The reasons  why HIE suggested you bury the stems up to the first leaves are: the stem will get fatter and be able to support the plant and 2) roots will come out of the newly buried stem to make the plants even stronger to start growing properly. You do need more light. That stretching is a classic result of too little light. Just another mj growing tip we all learn at some point.


----------



## greenfarmerfred (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks everyone for your advice.

i'll do all the things you say.

just wanted to follow up on a few things..

i know you said that i need a soil with no nutrients but i was trying to 
follow the advice of using the same soil for the seedlings as in the rest of the grow to avoid "shocking" the plants?..

secondly, i still get a bit confused by the wattage ratings for these CFL
energy saving bulbs. if it says it replaces 60w what does that mean?

you say i need 4x the light, should that be 4x 60w bulbs or will i need even more?

thanks GFF


----------



## tcbud (Oct 22, 2009)

Im not good on light,

but for the soil..........he means go with something *withOUT* time release nutes like the MiracleGrow soil.  A good potting soil should do you fine.  I like the Ocean Forest from Fox Farms (better for older plants I have found) or their Potting Soil mix (excellent for seedlings).  The soil should be enough food for the seedlings for about four weeks (gallon pots should be good for size, big enough to bury the stem nicely.  Then you start feeding them about a quarter strength nutes.  Adding more slowly.  Adding a *slow* fan on your plants also makes for a strong stem.  The fan will also keep the heat down with the lights so close.
Good luck to you.  Someone will come along and answer bout the lights, I am sure.


----------



## greenfarmerfred (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey thanks TC bud.

I buried the plants and upped the lights to 2x 100w CFLs
and kept them 1-2 inches from the plants.

the plants have responded very well and new leaf growth 
has increased tremendously. I just have one concern though.
the plants haven't grown height-wise in the past 4-5 days.
loads of new foliage, but no height. 

is this normal? are the lights now too close? the plants seem
very healthy otherwise...


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 5, 2009)

greenfarmerfred said:
			
		

> Hey thanks TC bud.
> 
> I buried the plants and upped the lights to 2x 100w CFLs
> and kept them 1-2 inches from the plants.
> ...


 

They are making roots because they are now happy... they will concentrate their efforts on the foliage and stem next


----------



## brushybill (Nov 5, 2009)

as long as you see new leaves forming , don't worry about vertical hieght, what you want is nice tight node spacing. not stretchy plants.
 good luck


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 5, 2009)

Everything HIE said is correct in my opinion except one thing.

i have had great success with that exact soil, seedling through vegg and through flowering, for clones or seeds.

you need more light and rebury the plants fo sho.


----------

